# Raleigh, NC



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all

My wife, little girl and I will be moving over to Raleigh, NC in October as my wife has a Post Doctoral job there. I have never been to the States in my life but consider this a great opportunity and we're really looking forward to it.

I have already asked a question about shipping my toy collection but would be really interested to hear any advise both in terms of what Raleigh (and North Carolina) as a whole is like and also what are the key things that we need to do when we get over there

Thanks in advance
Iain


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Get health care coverage, SS numbers, driving licences, bank accounts, accommodation, transport, schooling for child, credit and credit cards, furniture if you are not bringing any, to name but a few.


----------



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks - most of those are under way - with regards to SS numbers - how do we go about applying for those or are they issued to us through my wife's work?

I have a full UK Diving License, am I right in thinking that I ca use this to start off with but will need to get a US License if I want to buy a car?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Both of you will take your complete visa package and ID such as passports to the Social Security Office closest to you and apply for your Social Security Number two weeks after entering the state. You may not be eligible depending on your visa.

You have 60 days to obtain a NC drivers license. I cannot tell you if you have to surrender your UK license.
NCDOT: Getting a License or Learner Permit, Steps


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

itfciain said:


> Thanks - most of those are under way - with regards to SS numbers - how do we go about applying for those or are they issued to us through my wife's work?
> 
> I have a full UK Diving License, am I right in thinking that I ca use this to start off with but will need to get a US License if I want to buy a car?


you apply for an SSN ay your local SSA office a week after arrival 
depending on visa you may or may not get one or bee allowed to work 

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/forms/ss-5.pdf


----------



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys - will speak with my wife about the Social Security numbers as she is the one sorting out the Visas (feeling it is a J1?)

With regards to the driving license, does anyone know if I can buy/register a car in NC with a UK driving license or will I need to get the US one first?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

so you are on a J-2 ..you cannot get a SSN or work at all


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

itfciain said:


> Thanks guys - will speak with my wife about the Social Security numbers as she is the one sorting out the Visas (feeling it is a J1?)
> 
> With regards to the driving license, does anyone know if I can buy/register a car in NC with a UK driving license or will I need to get the US one first?


You can buy anything you want. Read the link I posted.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

itfciain said:


> Hi all
> 
> My wife, little girl and I will be moving over to Raleigh, NC in October as my wife has a Post Doctoral job there. I have never been to the States in my life but consider this a great opportunity and we're really looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


I want to send you a message when you get 5 posts that will be possible. 

You will love Raleigh and living in North Carolina.


----------



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks - I think this should be my fifth message


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

itfciain said:


> Thanks - I think this should be my fifth message


I just messaged you. You can check your inbox.


----------



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for that - not sure I how to reply but really appreciate the offer


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

itfciain said:


> Thanks for that - not sure I how to reply but really appreciate the offer


Your welcome!


----------



## itfciain (Sep 1, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> so you are on a J-2 ..you cannot get a SSN or work at all


Hi there - are you sure about that - I've checked with my wife and I will be on a J2 but apparently you can work - my wife sent the following link - About the J-2 Visa | J-1 Visa Basics | J-1 Visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

getting the EAD is hard ...

-2 dependents may apply to the USCIS for work permission as long as that work is not to provide financial support for the J-1. Processing by USCIS can take 90 to 120 days. It is not necessary for a J-2 to show proof of special skills or a job offer to receive a work permit

-2 dependents are not eligible for a Social Security card unless they have received an EAD from the USCIS


----------

